# Balastro electrónico dañado



## Prissmetal (May 16, 2019)

Hola amigos, tengo un balastro electronico dañado que pensaba reparar para poder usarlo con luces ultravioleta para revelar mis placas de circuito impreso, ya les paso a dejar fotos...



De un lado tiene una plaqueta bastante complicada y es la que esta en corto







Se nota que algo hizo un fogonazo porque el plástico esta negro como si algo hubiera explotado.



La otra placa se la ve bien







Que opinan? Se podrá salvar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2019)

Arregle uno de esos de las uñas con una placa de lámpara de bajo consumo , y puse los dos tubos en serie


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2019)

Es el clasico circuito auto-oscilante , dos transistores tipo MJE1300X , un diac , etc  etc , son sencillos.

El impreso está diseñado así a propósito "de fusible" . . .  cambiale ambos transistores y ponelos mas grandes.


----------



## Prissmetal (May 17, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es el clasico circuito auto-oscilante , dos transistores tipo MJE1300X , un diac , etc  etc , son sencillos.
> 
> El impreso está diseñado así a propósito "de fusible" . . .  cambiale ambos transistores y ponelos mas grandes.


Gracias, voy a probarlo.


----------

